# Hyatts being sold really low on Ebay



## dbmarch (Mar 26, 2012)

Recently there have been a number of Key West Hyatts being sold on EBay really low.

Hyatt Windward 1400 pts  $810 (#35)
Hyatt Sunset     1400 pts  $2325 (#33)
Hyatt Windward  1300 pts $708   (#21 EOY)  

There's another Windward 1400pt $504 (still going) (#35). 

Does this mean that Hyatt is not really exercising ROFR?   Is this normal to find them on EBay this low or are prices continuing to decline?

Just wondering what observations other's have had.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't follow Hyatts, but just because they are selling on ebay for those prices doesn't mean that they are not being ROFR exercised?  You really wouldn't know that from watching the ebay auctions.  Now if they are getting by for those prices then those are nice deals.  Wish I had room for another TS but alas I don't til I give away a few.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 26, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Wish I had room for another TS but alas I don't til I give away a few.



Ill take your DVC then.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 26, 2012)

chriskre said:


> .  Wish I had room for another TS but alas I don't til I give away a few.





hypnotiq said:


> Ill take your DVC then.



And if that Christmas Mountain UDI is up for grabs, i'll take it :whoopie:


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont follow Hyatt prices but I know the low point value prices have been pretty reasonable for some time now.  Maybe others who follow prices will chime in here.

However, I will say that those weeks are cheap for a reason.  Because of the vagaries as to how the Hyatt points system works, low point weeks are significantly less usable than high point value weeks if you'd like to use within the club.  

The reasons for this are:
1.  You cannot combine points effectively across usage years- if you don't have enough points you can't book the week, period. 
2.  Hyatt points age on a set schedule and they become less useful as they age.

The MF are the same regardless of week purchased, however, so you get much less value  over time from a 1400 pt week than an 1880 pt week.

There certainly is some value in these weeks.  You could use one of these to book a 2BR red week in Interval for example, or you could use the week your self if it was a week you wanted.  But the 900-1400 pt Hyatt weeks are way less useful in the Hyatt system than the 1880-2200+ points weeks.

H


----------



## dbmarch (Mar 26, 2012)

I am the winner of the 1300pt week.  We plan on using this timeshare and were looking for an early summer week as our other timeshares are in the late summer/fall.   We felt this biennial was a great way to try out the Hyatt system.   I'll post if it passes ROFR.   

I have been doing quite a bit of research on the Hyatt system.    I understand how the different time periods work with respect to reservations and how points can be lost.  I also know that a biennial can't borrow points.   

I have seen this "aging" mentioned but am not certain what it means.  I am hoping someone could explain this to me. 



heathpack said:


> 2.  Hyatt points age on a set schedule and they become less useful as they age.
> 
> H


----------



## DVB42 (Mar 26, 2012)

heathpack said:


> 2.  Hyatt points age on a set schedule and they become less useful as they age.
> H



What does this mean? Do the number of points change downward for a given week over time?


----------



## DVB42 (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't notice dmarch asked the same question as the one I posted above.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are going to use your week, there is no issue whatsoever- points never come into play, you just reserve your week and all is well.

However, if you decide to use your week, you will be paying MF on a 2BR week and you will naturally want use of a 2BR week.  But you may have some frustration because there will be limits to your ability to get what you might want with a broze (1300 pt) week.

Example: Your deeded week is say July 1.  That means on July 1, 2012 you have access to your points.  Most bronze weeks are in the summer (Florida) or late fall (ski resorts).  If you want to get a summer Florida week other than your owned week, you are maybe too late to get a reservation.  If you decide you are ok with waiting a year and decide to book for Aug 2013 (say)- well, you can't make that reservation until 12 months out, you are too early.  If you wait awhile and then book for summer 2013, you will probably get what you want but if you need to cancel at the last minute and your points are in LCUP when you cancel then you get your points back they will be restricted to 60 day reservations (and there might be no available 1300 point units in any given 60 day period of time).

So maybe that does not sound too good, you decide to just shoot for an early November week at a ski resort.  You are a little late to try to book one of those weeks, nothing may be available. 

Ok, fudge that, you think, I will try for early June in Puerto Rico.  Great, you put in your request, but it does not come through by your Interval deposit deadline of March 1.  What do you do?  Now the only remaining possible bronze weeks are June weeks at Colorado ski resorts, you either try for those or deposit in II.

Now its not likely all these things will play out like this, you will probably get some week you can use.  But you really have to keep on top of booking deadlines, there are many weeks and some resorts you will never be able to book-- like the Highlands Inn, there is not a single week there that costs less than 1880 points.

Again, none of this pertains if you bought to use your week, which it sounds like you did, so enjoy it!  If you want to really understand what I am talking about in this post, it will really take awhile to wrap your head around it all- sit down with the points charts and play out various scenarios.

H


----------



## dbmarch (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you saying that the only thing I can book at my resort prior to getting my points is a unit in my season at my resort?  I think this is different from how I interpreted the charts on Kal's website:
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Reservation2013.pdf

But after you get your points, you can make a reservation up to 1 year out.    I can see you you can run into issues if you need to cancel.  

I am very confused which year you get your points.   My anniversary date will be May 25.   for the 2013 use year - when do you get the points?
I have been reading the bottom of page 7 / top of page 8.
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/2007-HVCClubRules.pdf


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> Are you saying that the only thing I can book at my resort prior to getting my points is a unit in my season at my resort?  I think this is different from how I interpreted the charts on Kal's website:
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Reservation2013.pdf
> 
> But after you get your points, you can make a reservation up to 1 year out.    Now since you will be going almost a year after your "week", you are in the period where your points are close to expiring  - so don't cancel (or else you need to rebook somethink quick).
> ...



You don't "get" points in the Hyatt system per se.  Twelve months from your deeded week, you get access to it.  At any point in the first 6 months of this 12 month period, you can call and reserve your own unit (not a unit in your season in your resort, your specific owned unit) and during that 6 month period, you are the ONLY one who can reserve your unit.  Or you can call and tell Hyatt you will not be using the week.  At that point in time, you are issued 1300 points to spend as you wish.  You cannot book ANYTHING in the Hyatt system earlier than 12 months out.

In year 2 of your usage, if you have leftover points, you can still use them for 6 months after your deeded week (18 months from your first potential access to your points in year 1).  But if you wait until that last 6 month period to make a reservation, you are in LCU and you can only make reservations 60 days out.  If you make the reservation BEFORE the points go in to LCU (even if you will be using them while they are in LCU), you CAN make the reservation up to 12 months in advance.

H


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2012)

Uhmm most of the low sales are Windward Pointe during hurricane season bronze week


----------



## bdh (Mar 26, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> We felt this biennial was a great way to try out the Hyatt system.   I'll post if it passes ROFR.



I'd expect that every 1300 pt week will pass ROFR as Hyatt does not have a sales outlet for low pt weeks - if it was a high pt week, then they may think about (but I doubt it).



> most of the low sales are Windward Pointe during hurricane season bronze week



Hyatt use to have 1100 pt weeks in KW - but due to the limited availability in KW, even the worst weeks there are considered desirable in the II world - so Hyatt revised the 1100 pt weeks to be 1300 pt (to match the pt value of II's 2 bd red weeks).


----------



## MaryH (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually one of the brokers that is an ex-Hyatt Sales person says he is getting some low value foreclosure weeks from Hyatt but sound like Hyatt is doing higher value resales with one of their own internal sales rep.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 26, 2012)

I follow Hyatt auctions on eBay pretty closely.  

It appears to me that Hyatt only exercises ROFR rarely for high-value weeks (2000+ points), and even then exercising ROFR seems to have a lot more to do with the individual week than the price.


----------



## IslandTime (Mar 27, 2012)

heathpack said:


> You cannot book ANYTHING in the Hyatt system earlier than 12 months out.



But you can put in a request for a specific date 18 months in advance (to get on the waitlist as early as possible).  I'm currently waitlisted for a July week in 2013.

We visit Key West quite often in the summer, so that's when we own.  It works well for us.  Hurricane season lasts June 1 - November 30, so we don't let that worry us or it would eliminate half of each year.  

We know the seller of the Sunset Harbor week listed in the OP.  It's a great deal and would have bought it ourselves if we had more vacation time!


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2012)

IslandTime said:


> But you can put in a request for a specific date 18 months in advance (to get on the waitlist as early as possible).  I'm currently waitlisted for a July week in 2013.



Thanks IT, I did not know that.

H


----------

